# Cafe Kitchen Air Extraction Requirements???



## IPS (Oct 5, 2020)

Hope you don't mind me asking, but I could do with a few pointers on something ... I've been looking at setting up a small coffee shop/cafe in Nottingham and had hoped to provide some basic catering facilities too. I spoke to building control and they have advised that I will need to install a full-blown air extraction system in my basic kitchen ... which will cost me thousands! This seems like absolute overkill to me and I wonder what other members experiences are?

Presumably, providing fresh sandwiches, salads and bought-in pies/cakes etc. i.e. no cooking means extraction is not required. But &#8230; how about if the kitchen and/or cafe area also has a limited number of items such as a toaster, microwave and crockpot/soup-pot i.e. table-top basic equipment? None of these would generate fats in the air/steam/gas build up or significant heat exhaust etc.

The regulations seem pretty vague on the detail and reference needing to provide 'sufficient extraction' however it seems like it might be overkill to install a full commercial grade extraction canopy for such low level/basic catering? Where is the line drawn and how can I navigate it? Who would be best to advise?

When I look at many coffee shops providing basic catering facilities (like those above)I don't ever recall seeing any sort of elaborate extraction system. Does anyone have any helpful words of advice or suggested suggest avenues I might follow in order to get further advice?

Many thanks in advance for any help that you can give


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try the environmental health inspectors, they deal with food licensing/ regulations.


----------



## cafesuccess (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry for the slow reply

I would start with your menu, and work out from that what equipment you will need - this will then give the relevent people a better idea of what extraction etc you will need.

You can also use high speed ovens with built in catalysts like a merrychef Eicon range that dont need extraction.


----------



## Diesel Punk Paul (Jan 21, 2021)

As far as I know the main reason for extraction is to remove exhaust gasses from the gas hob.

We only use a single ring 13A plug-in induction "boiling top". If you don't install a fixed hob you should be ok. Our hygiene inspection wasn't a problem, speak to your local food hygiene team they're usually really helpful.


----------

